# Bruckner by Paternoster



## paige philips (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi-i am a newbie-haven't seen this: anybody know anything about the complete Bruckner Symphonies by Patenoster (think that's his name)? I saw an ad on Amazon, & tried to find more details, but haven't seen any reviews etc. It's supposed to be low-cost, so i am interested-i'm a starving grad student, just discovered Bruckner & would love to have more of his CDs. Thanks! Paige.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-9-Sy...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289939575&sr=1-1-fkmr0

Only set I can seriously recommend.

Sometimes available for as low as $20.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't think of a Bruckner conductor by that name. But I hope you find it; Bruckner's music is marvelous.

As far as Karajan, some love him and some don't, so if you can try some clips before diving in, I would recommend doing so.

Here's a discography of the complete sets of the symphonies:

http://www.abruckner.com/discography/fullsets/


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The conductor´s name is Paternostro.
There is a detailed and well-qualified review of the set on MusicWeb. I haven´t heard it, but the review is somewhat luke-warm.

Personally I´d go for a budget set like *Eugen Jochum*´s, either on DG or EMI /Brilliant classics, as a start, and quickly add some supplementary recordings. The Jochum DG is the earliest and somewhat more dramatic, the preferrable one to me. These are generally considered classics in their field and will reward many hearings. Or the *Gunther Wand *(not cheap as far as I know), or *Barenboim*´s on Teldec, uneven in quality but sometimes very good (No.4, 5, 7 for instance).

The *Celibidache* issues on DG and EMI are quite varied, in general the DG issue is more temperamental and the EMI often extremely slow and dignified, a bit too much sometimes; I don´t think they should be bought as a first and only option, but there are some really good ones among them.

Some like *Georg Tintner *on Naxos, but what I have heard has mostly been middle-of-the-road I thought ...

Some other spectacular Bruckner CD issues, mostly budget, are
00 - *Inbal*
0 - *Inbal*
1 - *Inbal*; Abbado WPO, DG; Skrowaczewski, Arte Nova.
2 - *Inbal*; Skrowaczewski, Arte Nova
3, early version of the symphony - *Inbal*; Celibidache DG
4 - *Karajan EMI*, Celibidache DG, *Barenboim Teldec*; Suitner Berliner Classics; Abendroth, Berliner Classics
5 - Karajan DG 
6 - Celibidache EMI, Skrowaczewski Arte Nova; Blomstedt decca.
7 - Karajan DG or EMI; D´Avalos ASV; Inbal
8 - *Haitink, philips, his first digital recording*; Furtwängler, ViennaPO 1944 (poor sound)
9 - Jochum, DG; Skrowaczewski, Arte Nova; Furtwängler 1944 (poor sound)

Masses, Te Deum - Jochum, DG


----------



## paige philips (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks gang-i appreciate the advice.


----------

